# ABT Shrimp ?



## abelman (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't have a name for these but it's similar I guess. I took some raw and devained shrimp and marinated them in Italian dressing for a couple of hours. I shelled them first. 

While I was doing that, I took some bacon strips and cut them in half. I also pre cooked them a bit as I didn't want to leave the shrimp in the grill too long and ruin it.

The ingredients:



Wrapped in precooked bacon with a Jalapeno, seeds in, on top:



The finished product:



There are a few regular shrimp there for the kids as they aren't up to Jalapeno speed yet but they're coming along nicely  ;)


----------



## gramason (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great, good idea.


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, those look great Abelman! (except for the jalapenos) How did they turn out, and how long did you smoke them?

I want to do something similar, but stuff the shrimp with cheese and wrap with bacon.

BTW- has anyone smoked sea scallops or lobster?


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Abelman, those look tasty! Thanks for posting this, I will give them a try.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2008)

I have done shrimp abt's dang good-and ya lobster or scallops great also-and man those look great


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

looking good capt...............i would call em abt disks............

i LOVE doing shrimp in my abts.........only thing missing is the creme cheese..........lololol


----------



## cubguy17 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great, Already got some ideas.


----------



## smoker matt 54 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great! Did you dip them in anything or straight to the mouth?


----------



## lc in va (Mar 14, 2008)

Great job , I may have to try that myself.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those look awsome. I did something similar for Superbowl, only no japs and I used a Sweet Thai Chile Sauce instead of Italian, they were my favorite item this year.


----------



## mdgoos (Mar 14, 2008)

Those look awesome, I am going to try them this weekend.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## flash (Mar 14, 2008)

Wife and I tried some JAPS with shrimp instead of Lil Smokey's, but didn't add bacon. Bad mistake......shrimp was good, but don't forget the bacon.


----------



## abelman (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments. As for dipping, I didn't dip them in anything. Some of the suggestions with chile sauces and such sound really good. Or, maybe putting some on while they cook. 

The whole idea just reminds me of ABT's or Fatty's. A lot of imagination can go into these and there's no set game plan. 

I look forward to seeing what folks come up with around here.

Lastly, some mentioned that the Jalapeno might be a little too much. Just like an ABT, take out the stem and seeds and they are pretty harmless but it adds a nice crunch/texture to the meal.


----------



## simondsjt (Mar 14, 2008)

What temperature did you cook them at?  And how long did it take for them cook?


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

i cook at smoking temps..........225-250........couple hours......or when the bacon crisps up to your liking.......tho i also pre-fry the bacon, JUST abit first.........if not the bacon takes forever to crisp up, and the abt gets too mushy..........


----------



## abelman (Mar 14, 2008)

What walking Dude said or you can do them on the grill as well. If you go the grill route, I use charcoal and go +/- 15 minutes at 300 indirect. A few minutes before, I put them over direct heat. Kind of like doing a turkey I guess.

The trick is not to over cook the shrimp and get the bacon cooked at the same time. So, precook the bacon a bit and it will finish with the shrimp. Also, throw an extra shrimp or two on so you can keep an eye on them so not to overcook.

Personally, I prefer these and ABT's on the grill vs. a smoke.


----------



## geob (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks real tasty.  Will have to try.  Thanks for the idea.  Haven't thought of smoking Shrimp.  Dhuu!!!

Smoking


----------

